# My Dobie and Husky mix



## freeze3kgt (Aug 7, 2010)

both very protective dogs and well trained to boot 
nyx 100% dobie
blaine 1/2 husky .. dont know the other half


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

:smt023 :smt023


----------



## kybandit (Jan 13, 2010)

gorgeous pups!


----------



## Frank45 (Feb 21, 2010)

I have always enjoyed Dobies I had a male that tipped the scales at 139, no fat. Your mix is a real beauty.:smt023


----------



## freeze3kgt (Aug 7, 2010)

thanks for the replys

ya my girl is only 84lbs and 18 months old so she wont be getting much bigger the husky mix is around 5 years old and a whopping 60 lbs a lot smaller than the doberman but a hell of a lot more agile both are sweet hearts but have one hell of a scary bark  and a bite to match if it ever came to that im sure


----------

